# Probleme mit Slavenummer und Beckhoff-Master



## drfunfrock (26 September 2007)

Ich habe hier eine Profibus-Klemme EL6731 und versuche zum ersten Mal einen Slave anzusprechen. Leider lässt sich die Slave-Adresse nicht ändern. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## trinitaucher (26 September 2007)

Was meinst du mit "Slaveadresse ändern"? Was für Slaves sind dran?
Haste eine automatisch Erkennung via System Manager durchgeführt?

Ich hab bisher die Slaveadresse immer nur direkt am Slave eingestellt.
Wenn die zum Salve passende GSD-Datei im TwinCAT-Ordner "TwinCAT\Io\Profibus" vorhanden ist, wird der Salve samt Adresse eigentlich automatisch erkannt.


----------



## drfunfrock (26 September 2007)

Also der Slave ist ein RFID-Lesegerät von Baumer und ich möchte die Stationsnummer ändern (Das sollte die Slaveadr sein?) und genau das funktioniert nicht. Ich habe das Lesegerät automatisch erkennen lassen und das klappte recht gut, nur im RunMode zeigt mit die Profibus-Klemme an, dass etwas falsch läuft, in dem die BF-Led ständig rot leuchtet.


----------



## trinitaucher (26 September 2007)

Die Stationsnummer ist die Salve-Adresse.
Erlaub das Lesegerät denn überhaupt, die Adresse vom Master aus zu ändern?
Wenn die Adresse am Slave mittels Schalter eingestellt werden kann, tippe ich mal, dürfte das nicht gehen.

Aber du weißt nicht mit Sicherheit, dass es an der Adresse liegt? Busfehler kann ja auch z. B. durch die Verkabelung kommen.
Bei der EL6731 sonst alles i.O.? Baudrate korrekt? Den Karteireiter "EL6731" im System Manager komplett durchgeforstet? Was zeigt die Registerkarte "Box States"?

Haste zur Not nen anderen Profibus-DP-Salve zum Testen da?


----------



## drfunfrock (26 September 2007)

Ja die Slave-Adr soll vom Master aus geändert werden können. Aber ich habe wohl noch andere Probleme. Notfalls kann ich die Adr. auch über den RS232 setzen.


----------



## drfunfrock (26 September 2007)

So die Slave-Adr kann über Profibus DB V2 gesetzt werden, aber ... die GSD-Datei gibt das nicht frei, so dass ich im Master der Klemme EL6731 das nicht setzen kann. Weiss jemand wie man das macht? 

Dann habe ich immer noch das Problem, dass im Free-Run-Modus, kein Fehler angezeigt wird, im Run-Modus aber schon und ich bekomme die folgenden Erklärungen für blinkenden Leds im Run-Mode:

1) DP-Master in STOP mode

2) State of the EtherCAT State Machine:
*PREOP *= Setting for mailbox  communication and variant standard settings


Nur Fehlermeldung bekomme ich keine im System Manager.


----------



## drfunfrock (27 September 2007)

*Problem gelöst*

Das Problem hatte sich gelöst, als ich versuchte die Statusregister in einem Programm auszulesen. Offenbar benötigt die Profibus-Masterklemme irgendwie den RUN-Zustand, um den Zustand OK zu signalisieren. So etwas kann einen wirklich zur Verzeiflung treiben.


----------



## trinitaucher (27 September 2007)

Also der EtherCAT benötigt generell eine "Trigger-Task". Ohne die werden keine Prozessdaten abgerufen. Anders im Konfig-Mode. Dort wird der Bus mit der Free-Run-Zykluszeit getriggert.
Also du musst von irgend einer EtherCAT-Klemme im Run-Mode *mindestens eine Verknüpfung* zu einer Task haben (SPS-Programm oder "zusätzliche Task", etc.).
Das Abrufen eines Statusworts ist z.B. einer Prozessdatenverknüpfung


----------



## drfunfrock (28 September 2007)

Nein mit Ethercat habe ich solche Probleme nicht. Ich kann den Bus um FreeRun.Modus checken und weiss dann, der er läuft. Bei dieser Profibus-Master-Klemme muss ich wirklich erst eine Veknüpfung aufbauen und hoffen es geht. Wenn nicht, habe ich irgendetwas falsch konfiguriert oder das Profibus-Gerät ist mal wieder abgestürzt. Kann natürlich auch einzig an diesem elenden RFID-Lesegerät liegen.  Ach ja, Dokumentation von deutschen Firmen sind häufig nur der Versuch, ein Produkt kompliziert aussehen zu lassen und dank der vielen Doku-Fehler dass ganze unverständlich zu machen. So ist es mir jedenfalls bei diesem Lesegerät ergangen.


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2007)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich kann den Bus um FreeRun.Modus checken und weiss dann, der er läuft. Bei dieser Profibus-Master-Klemme muss ich wirklich erst eine Veknüpfung aufbauen und hoffen es geht.


Genau weiß ich es jetzt nicht. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ähnlich wie beim EtherCAT die EL6731 zwingend eine Prozessdatenverknüpfung benötigt, um den Profibus überhaupt anlaufen zu lassen.

Schau doch mal ins InfoSystem. Die EL6731 soll hardwaretechnisch identisch mit der FC310x sein. Dort steht auch was zum Config-Mode:
Feldbuskomponenten -> Feldbuskarten -> FC310x -> FC310x als Master -> Profibus DP


----------



## drfunfrock (29 September 2007)

Ja da stand etwas von Verknüpfung drin, aber dass man mind. ein Dummy-Programm laufen haben muss, habe ich leider erst später gemerkt. Es muss nur eine Zeile im ST-Programm stehen: 

;


----------

